# FrankenTT build: 42 Draft Designs catch can install



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The FrankenTT has been running a 42DD intake since the project's beginning, but we've reached the point where the car's been needing emissions deletes. When I ran this by 42, they set to work on designing a catch can that could be incorporated with their intake system, giving me the uncluttered look I wanted. Here are some pix of their fabrications:





























Next came the test-fitment in the car. 

After dumping a TON of "junk" pipes, hoses, etc.











Lining up the catch can for attachment to the 42 Draft Designs intake system











Mounted to the intake's heat shield:




















And here's the final product with its hoses in place (to the left in the shot)











Mounted like this, the catch can completely blends in with the engine bay -- it looks like a stock part. That's just what I wanted: discreet and "stealth". Thanks to 42DD for turning this around for my project. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good dude! But what do you do when you need to pressure test? Do you disconnect the can from the filter housing? A stealth can is on my short list:thumbup:

I'd like to add AN lines and fittings to that. Ie sells the AN adapter fitting for the valve cover and the one for the crank breather. I would love to do this and have all braided lines. Very clean.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice placement :thumbup:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

"emissions deletes"

what kind of deletes have you done


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> "emissions deletes"
> 
> what kind of deletes have you done



PCV
Evap
SAI


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> PCV
> Evap
> SAI


Doug, how are you running the 2 Evap lines in the front. I have the one on the right capped and the one on the left open. I can't remember how the ly should be again. I think I should have a check valve in one right..?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Doug how is the tuning coming on the frankenturbo opcorn: 

Catch can looks great :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Tuning the car is moving well. Of course, I am being much more slow and deliberate with this build than any sane person would be. But I'm trying to learn as much as possible about everything, so I am taking baby steps with it. For example, with these new mods, the boost behavior is changed. Take a look: 










The whole system is more buttoned-up now, so spool is (slightly) better, boost up top is (more than slightly) better. But now the boost control needs to be touched up. My guess is that with a smaller-volume charge/vacuum system to fill or evacuate, the pressures respond faster when supply or requests are changed. So when the N75 duty cycles drop, the floor really falls out beneath the MAP pressure. But, thanks to Maestro, modifications to the boost control maps are quick and easy. 

By the way: :thumbup: to Chris at Oliver Enterprises for helping me suss out a burned fuse feeding the secondary fuel pump. With his help, the car is happily gulping fuel like it should.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Evap has a lot to do with our cars...Im glad you are finding ways to tune around the evap controls :thumbup:


----------

